# 13 month old unneutered male marking



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Any suggestions for what works when a boy starts to mark. Obviously neutering can be the answer... but other than neutering, what has worked for all of you intact male dog owners?? Any suggestions welcome..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just tell my guy "No" or "Leave it" if he is trying to mark something I don't want pee on - like our veggie garden.  

And if we are out and about a quick tug "leave it" with the leash keeps him from marking anything if I don't want people seeing him pee on their mailboxes. 

Marking elsewhere... not a huge deal to me. I was just talking to my mom on my lunch break and cracking up because she had sent both boys outside for potty. They were doing synchonized leg lifting side by side. The collie was lifting his left leg. The golden was lifting his right. Then when the collie moved on to mark something else (he's neutered, but he doesn't let that stop him), Jacks switched to his left leg to mark over the collie's mark.

ETA - I've never had any of our dogs mark indoors. I think by the time they start learning to mark, they are pretty much housebroken. Then again, we don't really have intact females and puppies in the house messing with their male brains.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Usually all I have to say for Joey is 'hey hey, no pottying Joey!' and he stops and walks away.. He has never showed any interest in marking in the house but ALWAYS wants to in pet stores. I don't know if just telling him to stop would work at home  lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree about quick feedback to nip it. Copley tried this only twice, at about 12 months. After being told off the second time, he has never tried it again except outside on his own time.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Jamm said:


> He has never showed any interest in marking in the house but ALWAYS wants to in pet stores.


Chance still squats and did even before he was neutered at 18 months. Now Lucy....she marks _everywhere_ ,(except the house), and especially, just like Joey, loves to mark in pet stores. She lifts her leg all the time on walks...at every bush, pole, grass area, anything that's been marked before. She tried it once in the house but I really got after her and she's never done it again.

I swear they have their roles reversed. :uhoh:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am looking for in house marking help!!! All other dos in his house(4 others) are spayed or neutered.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a hard time with Dooley on this. As a puppy, when we first got him, he came with a raging UTI. So, the housebreaking at that time was not effective, poor puppy. As he got older and more male-ish, I had to watch him like a hawk, to the point where he was always with me on a leash, and not out of my sight...EVER! (He came off the leash as he got older and didn't attempt to mark).

Though, at five years old, he hasn't offered to pee in the house, I still watch him closely as we do have Breeze there too, and you never know when the sniffs are going to override his training. 

With Tucker (who was perfect) I never worried about him, just different personalities I guess. I could leave him and Brandy loose in the house while I was at work and never give it a moments thought. Dooley, will not have that freedom. Either he will be in a crate in the house or out in our Taj Mahal kennel (heated/cooled indoor/outdoor large runs, and fully covered).


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The only thing that worked with a customer's Lab was a belly band. He _hated_ wearing it and every time he went to mark, my friend would yell NO! and immediately put the belly band on. He connected the two and finally stopped. Can't remember how long it took, though. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I do wht is affectionately called a wom.... I use it for only the most severe offenses and I htink house marking counts but I trust my dogs... totally trust them so I tend to catch them and get right into their faces and read them the riot act.... like they think they are coming within moments of death... and most often I only have to do it once or twice and whatever the behavior is ends... it doesn't have to be loud... but it has to be dead serious and somewhat stressful for the dog... it lasts all of 30 seconds I let them stew for a few minutes and then we make up and its over.... 

we have never had house marking problems it has only happened when the girls are in season and then I nip it in the bud but we have had pet store marking and I did it in a petco and it never happened again.... I used it when kae decided to rip up hubbys "man" chair (not that I blame her mind you) and stuff like that... the stuff that will get you rehomed if it continues... and it usually stops .... again its not hitting or physical at all... but I put on my maddest mom face and make it abundantly clear that what they just did shall never happen again


----------

